# 20 gauge for my son-which one?



## 1fife (May 7, 2001)

looking to buy a 20 gauge for my son

he is gonna be 12 in jan

gonna use it for a few years deer huting and also use it as a small game gun

what kind would you get?
and how much do they run?


----------



## Happy Jack (Jan 21, 2003)

I like the idea of a single shot for a kid, teach them to make the first shot count. My first was a 16 single but I bought my son a Mossberg youth 20 pump. I still like to take that one for rabbits in the thick stuff. Short, light and quick. Low 200's and 2nd quick shot is probably better for deer.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

First and foremost I have nothing against a 20 guage.

Unless he is really small framed I don't think you can top an Rem 870 12 guage. My first gun when I was 11 was a 12 guage 870. Served me well for over 20 years till it was stolen in a divorce:sad: It was a great shotgun and I don't think I would ever had replaced it.


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Youth model rem. 870 combo, in 20ga.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

My dad bought my nephew a Browing youth pump 20gauge when he turned 12,,, when he turned 13,, the gun looked like a pea-shooter in his hands. By the second year he really couldn't even use it at all,, it was so small. Just something to think about.


----------



## deerhunter4life (Oct 21, 2007)

Remington 870, can't be beat for the money. Get him the fullsize model, get another stock for it and cut it down to fit him if you have to. Then when he gets bigger just put the original stock back on, and he will have that thing the rest of his life.


----------



## FERG 06 (Oct 6, 2006)

deerhunter4life said:


> Remington 870, can't be beat for the money. Get him the fullsize model, get another stock for it and cut it down to fit him if you have to. Then when he gets bigger just put the original stock back on, and he will have that thing the rest of his life.


----------



## Ron L (Nov 12, 2000)

I've gone two different ways w/ shotguns for my sons.

1.) 870 Youth, vent rib field barrel, Tru-Glo sights. This thing is an awesome shooter. It'll group slugs in around 2" at 50 yards. 

2.) Mossberg 500 combo. This one came w/ a ported cantilever slug barrel and scope. The vent rib barrel is ported as well. This gun also has the 2 different height stock combs, one for each barrel. This thing is can be a tack driver. We got 1.5" groups w/ the first load we tried and we know it's capable of more.

Another option Mossberg offers is the 500 Super Bantam All-Purpose Field model w/ adaptable stock. You can use the inserts as the kids get older and bigger. (My 3rd son loves this gun)


----------



## fishx65 (Aug 24, 2005)

Might want to think about a New England single shot 20ga. youth model for small game. Break barrel for saftey and super light for those long bird walks. It's only like $80.00 at Walmart. I think you could even fire slugs with it for close quarter hunting. I still shoot a lot of birds with this little pea-shooter!


----------



## OSXer (Jul 12, 2005)

When I turned 12 my dad got my a Remington 870 20 GA. When I turned 14, I got an slug barrel for it as well. I've killed everything with this gun over the last 12 years and it's my favorite gun to this day. I didn't get the youth stock and learned to adapt to it initially, but have grown into it. The 870s are reliable as hell. It's seen snow, mud, rain, ect and I've never had a failure in the field that wasn't my fault (I've short-racked a few times I can admit(!)). I now also have an 870 12 GA super mag for waterfowl and a 870 12 GA slug gun as well. 

For the money, an 870 can't be beat in my book.

FWIW, I wouldn't go with a 12 GA as has been mentioned above. The kick from slugs will be greater and it's too large of a gauge for smaller game species IMO (rabbits, squirrels, ect). The 20 GA can kill everything, but steel shot species (ducks and geese) need to be moderately closer, as do turkeys FWIW.

HTH


----------



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

I have to vote 12ga 870 combo. Reliable, Reliable, Reliable, Price is right and with all the different add ons available for this gun (Slug barrels, sights, stocks and such) you just can't beat it for the price. Pick up an Extra stock for it off of Ebay or the likes, cut it to his size if needed and he is golden for life. Just have him shoot lite loads to start and he will be fine.

I see probably 2 dozen kids ages 12 to 17 ish and many adults at our gun club shoot these. Not one of the kids complains about kick with the assortment of pads that are available and they all grow into them. Wise money is on the 870.


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

I have to go with the Ithica model 37 pump in 20 gauge.


----------



## duckhunter382 (Feb 13, 2005)

dont get a youth model and definately dont buy a rossi. I think a 12 guage pump is a good way to go especially if he ever plans on waterfowl but a 20 guage single will do the job. just remember you can buy two stocks and cut one down and have a youth gun that will be an adult gun when the time is right, instead of having a gun that is too small.


----------



## WACKMASTER_2003 (Jan 13, 2003)

remington model 1100 special field. i have had one since i was 10. light short very nice gun


----------



## One Eye (Sep 10, 2000)

I bought my daughter (she was 12 at the time) the Remington 870 Express Youth. It is a great little gun and she really loves it. I am impressed with it, especially given its price. I bought mine at the local Dick's SPorting Goods right around Xmas time last year. They had it on sale and I got a rebate from Remington too.

Dan


----------



## Rudi's Dad (May 4, 2004)

deerhunter4life said:


> Remington 870, can't be beat for the money. Get him the fullsize model, get another stock for it and cut it down to fit him if you have to. Then when he gets bigger just put the original stock back on, and he will have that thing the rest of his life.


I still have an 870 in 20ga for fowl weather, but Maybe 12 is too young for a shotgun. How bout a quality pellet gun for marksmanship, to be used only when youre around.


----------



## Huron River Dan (Apr 16, 2001)

First, think about getting a 12 in a Rem Mod 1100; with tubes it will be a versatile gun. He could get a cantilever barrel for deer hunting in the future. Second, If you're set on getting him a 20, think about getting a TC Encore. If he's going to get into deer hunting he can get a muzzle loader barrel for it.

Dan


----------



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

> First, think about getting a 12 in a Rem Mod 1100; with tubes it will be a versatile gun. He could get a cantilever barrel for deer hunting in the future. Second, If you're set on getting him a 20, think about getting a TC Encore. If he's going to get into deer hunting he can get a muzzle loader barrel for it.
> 
> Dan


An 1100 is usually a lot more money than an 870 brand new but it is much nicer on the shoulder especially for small kids. I have a nice 1100 20 ga that my kids shot when they were real young. Pretty much no kick, points super nice and its short enough for most kids out of the box. I use it now for shooting woodcock and and Pats.

I just picked up a nice 1100 trap for my 16 year old to shoot. I looked into it a little and it seems the new ones are around 8-900 bucks for a trap grade. You may be able to find a nice used field grade out there for around 400 bucks.


----------



## Huron River Dan (Apr 16, 2001)

The gun shows. A few years back I picked up a Rem 1100 Mag for $200; the only draw back to it was no tubes.

Dan


----------



## Bear in the Woods (Nov 9, 2005)

Do your self a favor. Buy your son a shotgun that he will have for a lifetime.
My Dad bought me a 12 guage Remington 870 for my birthday 30 plus years ago. He purchased a Wingmaster for me. I still hunt almost everything with that shotgun, because it means a bunch to me to use it with pride.

So pony up the dollars and purchase a gun the young man will have forever.
Buy a 12 gauge and if need be get a youth stock to use for a few years. And there are several brands of light loads to shoot.

Buy him a cantilever rifled slug barrel and a field barrel with chokes. Not all of the barrels or chokes need to be bought at this time. They make nice gifts in years to come.


----------

